# My Scapes, feel free to tell me where you feel I should make changes!



## thenettiger (28 Jan 2022)

Hi everyone, I'm 8 months into aquascaping, I have 3 high tech tanks (one of which I'm not posting) and two low techs. One being scaped. Just thought I'd let people have a look-see and tell me where I go wrong or give me advice where available  take care everyone and stay safe!


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Jan 2022)

Looking good 🙂


----------



## Dobert (28 Jan 2022)

I also like that wooden arch. Very interesting


----------



## Rozza (28 Jan 2022)

Great collection.


----------



## jdr3366 (28 Jan 2022)

Love the arch. What are the red plants that are growing on the arch?


----------



## Karmicnull (28 Jan 2022)

+1 for the arch. Just pinned it on my ideas board


----------



## thenettiger (29 Jan 2022)

jdr3366 said:


> Love the arch. What are the red plants that are growing on the arch?


They are pinatifida UK


----------



## Dobert (29 Jan 2022)

thenettiger said:


> They are pinatifida UK


interesting! I was sure its some bucephalandra


----------



## thenettiger (29 Jan 2022)

Dobert said:


> interesting! I was sure its some bucephalandra


Nah, not really visible from the front but here are a few top shots


----------



## OrmondeHouse (20 Feb 2022)

The arc of the wood is very effective. Really like this and given me some ideas


----------



## PARAGUAY (21 Feb 2022)

It's helping me with 55 gallon just give it a massive trim removed load of branched wood it looked ok but maintenance was hard work 
 When the plants recover l am thinking a arched single piece of wood


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (26 Feb 2022)

Stunning. How is your flex specifications?


----------



## thenettiger (13 Mar 2022)

Ghettofarmulous said:


> Stunning. How is your flex specifications?


Thank you, the flex is 5 gal, ada substrate system, standard pump that came with it, purigen and matrix for filtration, I used a zetlight. Azalea and whisker wood, pinatifida, flame moss, montecarlo, tripartita mini, Repens, rotala macrandra and a few small crypts


----------



## thenettiger (7 Apr 2022)

Few updates on  my tanks


----------



## DaveP (16 May 2022)

I love that arch!


----------

